# SWOPFS in da house !



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

An authentic Milbro alumminum SWOPFS pics to be posted later in eve thanks Pete for a swift delivery!

Just in time for my 63rd birthday !


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

happy early (?) birthday !


----------

